# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الجحود وقسوة القلوب

## السعيد شويل

الجحود وقسوة القلوب
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****************
..............................  ..............................  ...............
قبل مبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أهل مكة وما حولها من بلاد وقبائل جحدوا ملة التوحيد ملة أبيهم سيدنا إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليه السلام .
واليهود والنصارى قست قلوبهم وجحدوا ملة التوحيد ملة أبيهم سيدنا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب عليهم السلام .
وهناك من حولهم من كانوا يقدسون النور والنار ويعبدون الكواكب والنجوم والأبقار وهم : المجوس .
ومَن أخذوا مايهوى لهم من تعاليم الديانة اليهودية والمسيحية وتركوا مالايهوون وهم : الصابئة .
..............

جحود أهل مكة وما حولها بالملة الحنيفية

أهل مكة " أم القرى " مالوا وحادوا عن ملة التوحيد فخرجوا من النور إلى الظلام وانغمسوا فى الكفر والطغيان . 
عمت أبصارهم وران الجهل على عقولهم وزين الشيطان أعمالهم . يقول سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام : 
{ رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ فَمَن تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } .
ابتدعوا مالم يأذن به الله واتخذوا آلهة من دون الله ونصبوا أصناماً زعموا أنها تملك لهم نفعاً وأنها تدفع عنهم ضررا وأن عندها خيراً وأنها تقربهم إلى الله .
{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }  .
ضلوا وأضلوا غيرهم . ضلوا لما كان منهم من التيمن والتبرك ببعض الحجارة التى تناقلوها وفيما بينهم عظموها حتى صارت فى نفوسهم لها قدراً وسموا 
وفى نفوس أولادهم من بعدهم لها مهابة وعلوا عدّوها من حرمات الله واعتبروها من شعائر الله فصوروها تماثيلاً عبدوها وأنكروا خالقهم الذى لا إله سواه . 
وأضلوا مَن سار على دربهم ونهج نهجهم دون عقل أو وعى أو بصيرة فاتبع سبيلهم وألِف ما ألِفه عنهم من كفر وغى وضلال .
كانت قبيلة قريش تعبد صنم يسمى : اللات . وقبيلة ثقيف تعبد صنم : العزى . وقبيلة الأوس والخزرج تعبد : صنم يسمى مناة . 
يقول عز وجل : { أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى }  .
يقول الإمام الشافعى رحمه الله : ( ابتدعوا مالم يأذن به الله ونصبوا بأيديهم حجارة صوروها واستحسنوها ثم لقبوها أسماء افتعلوها ودعوها آلهة عبدوها ) .
...
والمجوس من حولهم : كانت مذاهبهم عديدة ومختلفة ومتشعبة  .
منهم من عبدوا الكواكب والنجوم والأبقار . ومنهم من يقدسون النور والنار . ومن يعتبرون الشمس مصدر للنور والحكمة . ومنهم من زعموا 
بوجود إلهين إله للخير وإله للشر أو إله للظلمة وإله للنور وأنهما سوف يظلان متصارعان متنازعان حتى يوم الخلاص . 
ومن يمجدون العقل والقوى الطبيعية والروحية . ومن يؤمن بتعاليم بوذا الإلحادية . ومنهم من كانوا يؤمنون بالتنجيم والغيب والتمائم والعرافة 
والإتصال بالجن والشياطين . ومن غرقوا فى أحضان المادية والشهوات الجنسية . ومن قالوا بتناسخ الأرواح والحلول الإلهى فى الجسد الإنسانى .
*****
جحود اليهود والنصارى بالملة الحنيفية

اليهود والنصارى أهل كتاب نسل وسلالة الأنبياء فهم أبناء سيدنا يعقوب " إسرائيل " عليه السلام أنزل الله عليهم كتباً سماوية .
ظل اليهود على إيمانهم وتوحيدهم لله وبما وصاهم به أبيهم إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وما أمرهم به نبيهم موسى وهارون عليهم السلام 
ثم كذبوا ما أنزل الله وقتلوا الأنبياء والمرسلين .. 
وظلت النصارى على عبادة الله ووحدانيتهم بأن لاإله إلا الله ثم كذبوا ما جاءهم به نبيهم سيدنا عيسى المسيح عليه السلام .
{ أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ 
إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ }
جحدوا وقست قلوبهم بعد التوحيد والإيمان : وألبسوا الحق بالباطل وكتموا الحق وهم يعلمون .
قالوا عن أبيهم إبراهيم أنه كان يهودياً وأنه كان نصرانياً . وخليل الله عليه السلام كان حنيفاً مسلماً أرسله الله قبل الديانة اليهودية والنصرانية .
خلطوا كلامهم بكلام الله واشترواْ به ثمناً قليلاً بما غيروه ومابدلوه فى الإنجيل والتوراة . واتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله . 
واتبعوا ما أسخط الله وادّعوا أنهم أحباءٌ وأبناءٌ لله .
قالت اليهود : عزير بن الله . وقالوا أن يد الله مغلولة . وأن الله فقيرٌ وهم أغنياء . وقالوا قلوبنا غُلْف مقفلة ومغطاة عن الإيمان . 
وقالت النصارى : إن الله ثالث ثلاثة . وقالوا المسيح بن الله . وقالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم .
...
والصابئة منهم : أخذوا مايهوى لهم من تعاليم الديانة اليهودية والنصرانية وتركوا منهما مالا يرغبون ولايهوون . منهم من كانوا يقدسون العلماء 
ويعتبرونهم كالرسل والأنبياء . ومن يعبدون الجن والملائكة . ومن يعظمون سيدنا آدم وسيدنا يحيى عليهما السلام ولايعتبرونهما أنبياء بل معلمين وحكماء  .

*****
مبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كانت مختلف أطياف البشرية عرباً وعجماً يعجون بالكفر والشرك والضلال ويزخرون بالجهل والفوضى والإنحراف والإنحلال ويقترفون البغى والظلم والجور والإضطهاد .
..
اصطفى الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لحمل أمانته وبلاغ رسالته . 
خصّه الله بعلم وتعليم من عنده لايخضع للقوانين أوالنواميس التى وضعها الله لهذه الحياة . عِلمه وتعلمه صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلو فهمنا وعقولنا 
ويعلو فهم وإدراك وعقول كل البشر . يقول عز وجل :
 { عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى }    ..   { وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ . وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيماً } .
عدم القراءة والكتابة لرسول الله كان إعجازاً لما قدره الله وقضاه بأن آيته والدلالة على صدق نبوته هى كتاب كريم وقرآن حكيم 
وحتى لايرتاب المشككون أو يدّعى المبطلون أنه قام بكتابة كلام الله أو تم إلإملاء به عليه .
...
والأحبار من اليهود والرهبان من النصارى كانوا يعرفون نعت رسول الله وصفته .
.
وكانوا يستفتحون برسول الله على أهل الكفر ويخبرونهم أن الزمان قد آن وحان لمبعث النبى الأمى ( من أم القرى ) العربى وأنه ناصرهم لما كانوا هم عليه من التوحيد 
وماكان عليه أهل الكفر من الشرك والضلال . { وَكَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ } .
يقول ابن هشام فى "السيرة النبوية" : ( قال ابن اسحق وحدثنى عاصم بن عمرو بن قتادة الأنصارى عن رجال من قومه كنا أهل شرك وأصحاب أوثان 
وكانوا هم أهل كتاب عندهم علم ليس لنا فإن نلنا منهم ما يكرهون قالوا لنا لقد تقارب زمان النبى الذى سيبعثه الله فينا وسوف نقتلكم قتل عاد وإرم 
فلما بُعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعانا إلى الله أجبنا فآمنا به وكفروا به ) .
..............................  ..............................  ..
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  **
سعيد شويل

----------

